# home owner



## olds79 (Nov 9, 2012)

hello i just recived an older fisher set up 70;'s/80's im not sure how to wirer it up ive got a 2 way toggle switch with 6 prongs with the harness what goes where ive gone to fisher site it didnt help me unless i missed it please help thanks


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Try this http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=213


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Try this:


----------



## olds79 (Nov 9, 2012)

thank you rod perfect match


----------

